# My best cheap attatchment



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Using an old chainlink fence gate, a couple concrete blocks and a pull strap. This makes a nice grader.
This was a project to fill in a low wet area that took two loads of top soil. It was completed in one day using my lawn tractor a dump cart, shovel and my home made grader.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

"Necessity is the mother of invention", is very true.
I've done the same thing with an old bed-springs. It works well.


----------



## Fragger (Oct 13, 2019)

Cool, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice! After I finish disc harrowing, it's still not SMOOTH. I'll have to do the same with a 16ft cattle panel behind the tractor. Thanks for posting!


----------



## William4Poole (Oct 18, 2020)

Thanks for your attatchment. 
I liked your dump cart.


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

Yup, I've used old pallets dragged behind a lawn tractor to level new grades. Even loaded concrete blocks on top of the pallet to add weight.

My recent best cheap attachment is the leaf plow I made from a plastic barrel for the front of my Husqvarna articulated mower.


----------

